# Newbie: Datum und Zeit anzeigen in C++?



## Jaay (20. Januar 2005)

aloah


kann mir einer sagen wie ich in c++ die aktuelle zeit und datum in einem label anzeigen kann?

danke und gruß,

jaay


----------



## randomize (20. Januar 2005)

Äh, geht es hier um BCB?


----------



## Jaay (20. Januar 2005)

japp so siehts aus. was macht das denn aus?


----------



## PixelShader (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ja, es macht was aus. In BCB siehts dann so aus

```
TDateTime *dt = new TDateTime();
    *dt = dt->CurrentDateTime();
    Label1->Caption = dt->DateTimeString();
```

in nicht BCB wuerde es z.B. so aussehen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials187939.html


----------



## RedWing (20. Januar 2005)

Mhm alles ganz nett und schön,
doch deckt das nur den Bereich BCB und Vc++ ab   

Wenn du auf Standards zurückgreifen möchtest die auf jeden Compiler lauffähig sind,
verwende time.h :

http://www.cplusplus.com/ref/ctime/

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Jaay (20. Januar 2005)

ja die allgemeine lösung kommt besser, aber danke euch beiden!


----------



## PixelShader (20. Januar 2005)

Wenn du BCB benutzt, dann brauchst du "die allgemeine" nicht mehr. BCB hat ja die Borland API eh drin.


----------

